# 50th birthday party...need gift ideas



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My neighbor's DH and DD are arranging a surprise 50th birthday party for her. We have only recently met. This will be our first time visiting them and I am at a disadvantage of not knowing her personal interests or hobbies. 

I was thinking of gifting a nice wine bottle, a box of chocolates and a gift certificate from Barnes and Noble. 

Any suggestions, ideas are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

A bottle of wine or bubbly is always appropriate unless they are teetotalers. I also enjoy a fresh bouquet of spring flowers.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Why a Havanese puppy of course! LOL~ just kidding!
I think a gift certificate or flowers would make a lovely gift-!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the flower idea or something she could plant in her yard--perhaps a rose so it will be a gift that keeps on giving.

Also I like to include a list of things that happened in the birth year. There are many websites. Here is one: http://www.spiritus-temporis.com/1959/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going to one tonight. I'll let you know in the morning what people brought :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the idea of something pretty (perennial) that she could plant in her yard and think of you every time she looks at it.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I second the Hav pup! I gave a beautiful 8 x 10 frame and took a picture of everyone at the party to have blown up to put in it.


----------

